# Connecting DVD Recorder and DirecTV Receiver



## ferasb (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, so I just bought a new HDTV and and I am having major trouble figuring out how to configure it so my DirecTV and DVD Recorder can be set on the same input so I can record some shows. I did manage to figure out one way for it to work but the problem is that the picture on my TV shows up in 480i.

These are the inputs.

DVD Recorder: HDMI out slot, component video out slot, red/white/yellow in/out
Directv HDDVR: HDMI slot, component video out slot, two red/white yellows outs
HDTV: 3 HDMI outputs, two component videos, lots of red/white/yellows

The way I set it up before is the HDMI from the DVD Recorder to TV and the red/white yellows from the HD receiver out to the DVD recorder, but like I mentioned, it gives me SDTV on my HDTV and obviously that is not what I want.

I tried a million different scenerios and I cant seem to get it to budge except via this method. Any ideas?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You do understand that the DVD recorder captures only 480i, don't you?

Do you have trouble playing widescreen pre-recorded DVDs?

Have you tried tinkering with the TV's aspect ratio and/or format button?


----------



## ferasb (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi. First off, thank you for replying, I do appreciate it.

Yes, I do know that DVD Recorders only record in 480i, but why when it is plugged in like this why does it provide a 480i picture on my TV? If I move the HDMI chord from my DVD Recorder to my DVR plugged into the TV, why do I only see the picture of HDTV from Directv, but not my DVD recorder on the same input? All I did was simply move the HDMI chord.

Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ferasb said:


> If I move the HDMI chord from my DVD Recorder to my DVR plugged into the TV, why do I only see the picture of HDTV from Directv, but not my DVD recorder on the same input? All I did was simply move the HDMI chord.


Obviously, the HD DVR outputs a HD picture and the DVD player outputs, at best, an upconverted SD picture.

Chances are pretty good that your DVD recorder isn't set to an HD output mode. It is possible that the TV isn't responding to the DVD player's queries about its display capabilities in a manner that the DVD player understands so it is defaulting. Even at that, the TV should still be deinterlacing the DVD output. See HDMI handshaking problems.


----------

